# Scottish meet up



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi a few of us are planning on meeting up on Sunday 28/12/13 either in Edinburgh or somewhere between Edinburgh and Glasgow.  I'll put more details when we sort it out or pm me if your interested.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Right we are meeting 11-2 at a members house near Sterling.  PM me if you would like to join us.


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a singleton living in Edinburgh and would have loved to have met up but can't make Stirling.

Hopefully some other time. Would be great to meet some others in the same boat


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks a shame Hedi, she lives near Sterling Station if you can use public transport.  Hope you can make it to a meet up soon.


----------



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

How was the Scottish meet-up? Wish i wasn't working that day. 

Do you think there will be another one? x


----------

